# cycle power



## 1SPTranslator

¿Cómo se dice "Most European countries have 240V, 50 cycle power. Our motors are 60 cycles and would not work" en español? [contexto: electrical compatibility of machinery for wood(or metal)work]

"Most European countries have 240V, 50 cycle power. Our motors are 60 cycles and would not work"
 
(a) La mayoría de los países Europeos tienen 240V y ciclos de poder de 50. Nuestros motores son de ciclos de 60 y no funcionarían.

(b) La mayoría de los países Europeos tienen 240V y 50 ciclos de poder. Nuestros motores son de 60 ciclos y no funcionarían.

sugerencias??? 

¡Gracias!


----------



## pitivw

ciclos de potencia??


----------



## chemgirl

Propongo una opción c:

"Most European countries have 240V, 50 cycle power. Our motors are 60 cycles and would not work"

(c) La mayoría de los países Europeos tienen 240V y energía de 50 ciclos. Nuestros motores son de 60 ciclos y no funcionarían.

Saludos!


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Gracias Chemgirl, me suena muy bien.


----------



## jalibusa

240V, 50 cycle power: *"suministro de 240V, 50 ciclos".*


----------



## 1SPTranslator

hola Jalibusa, tanto tiempo! gracias.


----------



## alberto magnani

De funcionar, funcionan.  Pero al tener diferentes ciclos, en algún momento quedan fuera de sincronización.


----------



## JuanMB

Alimentación de 240 V y 50 ciclos (Hz) (Creo que power se refiere al conjunto de las dos magnitudes).
Un saludo,


----------



## igres

Hola,

Yo lo traduciría asi:

*“La mayoria de los paises europeos tienen una red eléctrica de 240 V, 50 Hz. Nuestros motores son de 60 Hz y no funcionarían “*

Y por cierto, la red eléctrica europea no es de 240 V, sinó de 230 V

Saludos


----------



## 1SPTranslator

gracias albertomagnani, juanmb and igres por sus comentarios y valiosa información.


----------



## JazzRock

Aunque estoy atrasado, quiero aportar:

Lo que se mide en ciclos o Hertz es la FRECUENCIA DE OSCILACIÓN ELÉCTRICA.
Lo que dice el texto es "50 cycle power", pero es un poco extraño.
Yo esperaría que dijera "50 Hz frequency".
En todo caso, la traducción de eso es:

Una red eléctrica de 240 V (o lo que sea) y una frecuencia de 50 Hz.

Saludos atrasados!!!


----------



## coolbrowne

JuanMB said:


> Alimentación de 240 V y 50 ciclos (Hz) (Creo que power se refiere al conjunto de las dos magnitudes).
> Un saludo,


Hola
En este contexto, "power" quiere decir *energía*, pero no específicamente en el sentido preciso de la Física (trabajo = fuerza x distancia) sino en el sentido comercial, ej: energía eléctrica, energía termica, energía solar, etc.​Saludos


----------



## chemgirl

Tienes razón coolbrowne. Corregiría la traducción de la siguiente manera:



chemgirl said:


> "Most European countries have 240V, 50 cycle power. Our motors are 60 cycles and would not work"
> 
> "La mayoría de los países Europeos tienen energía de 240 V y 50 ciclos. Nuestros motores son de 60 ciclos y no funcionarían."



Saludos!


----------



## coolbrowne

Gracias *chemgirl* , pero creo que no me hizo claro (sorry). Cuando dijo





coolbrowne said:


> En este contexto, "power" quiere decir *energía*,


fué porque había una duda en cuanto al sentido de la palabra "power" (solita); lo puso en un contexto más genérico unicamente para contrastar con el uso cientifico de la palabra energía. 

En el caso de esta traducción, la energía es específicamente eléctrica y me quedo con la de *igres *, no más





igres said:


> *“La mayoria de los paises europeos tienen una red eléctrica de 240 V, 50 Hz. Nuestros motores son de 60 Hz y no funcionarían “*


----------



## JazzRock

Absolutamente, estimados contertulios.
Red eléctrica es la mejor forma en este caso.
Cuando se habla de "electrical power" en equipos o máquinas, lo más probable es que se refiera a "especificaciones eléctricas", lo cual engloba voltaje, tipo de voltaje, frecuencia (si es corriente alterna), potencia de consumo (activa, reactiva, aparente), factor de potencia, etc.
Lo anterior no quita que se esté hablando ESPECÍFICAMENTE de POTENCIA ELÉCTRICA, pero eso dependerá del contexto.

Saludos!


----------



## chemgirl

Totalmente de acuerdo con ustedes. Gracias por corregir mis errores.

Saludos!


----------

